# Garden watering



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

How did this work?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I forgot about the Keweenaw cabins. Before we got commercial power we ran the water pump on a generator to fill two 250gal tanks that supplied 5 cabins for the day. It worked great for years. There was maybe a 10 ft drop from the tanks to the farthest cabin which was about 100 yards away.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

hypox said:


> How did this work?


Well I had a lot more horizontal space than vertical space, so I figured I would get the extra pressure by going as wide and shallow as possible. That way I can get the same mass of water in the tank and therefore same pressure as a tank that was elevated. 🤪

Reminds me of the time I was told I needed to slow the flow rate of cooling water to a storage tank coil, so that heat could be removed faster. You know, since if the velocity is too high it doesn't have time to transfer heat and the water out of the coil is still cool when it should be hot. Hot water exiting the coil is indication you're removing heat the fastest possible. m*Cp*dT is bull****


----------

